# Anyone ever disassemble a gear shift?



## GeorgeS (Feb 22, 2016)

I have one that failed at the tip and I'm assuming I'm going to have to drive the rear out so that I can get at the front piece?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

I've never disassembled this kit, but based on the ones I have done I believe you're right.

Some kits don't allow you to fully withdraw the actuator into the rear component you're going to knock out -- which simply means you destroy the part (no need to ask how I know this )

So long as the rim of the rear component is forward of the center, it's usually possible to put a transfer punch in there, at a slight angle so the end taps against the outer rim of the component. Gentle taps with a sledge hammer have worked best for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 22, 2016)

I think I need to pick up a punch set. Duncan what do you use to hold the pen while giving it a good whack? I've Brocken my share of stuff too but they only sent me the tip as s replacement and I like this blank so I don't want to break it!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

I started out using 1/8" thick foam shelf liner -- the kind that feels a bit sticky -- wrapped around the barrel and just hold on tight.

Then I bought THIS pair of soft-grip "section pliers" -- used in fountain pen repair -- and they worked up to a point (the point being when I squeezed too hard and crushed the barrel I was trying to hold )

Finally I succumbed and bought the right tool for the job -- THESE locking soft-grip pliers, which are sourced from PennState Industries but I got them from Exotic Blanks because (a) I prefer to do business with the small resellers, and (b) it was actually cheaper than buying direct, and (c) I had other stuff to buy from Exotics.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

The punch set I got from HarborFright ... LINK (I'm on my second set, I lost one of the punches from the first set and wouldn't you know, it's always the one that is the perfect fit for the barrel I'm working on )


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info sir. That is the pliers I was looking to buy. They had the combo kit on sale but we're out of stock so couldn't purchase at the sale price. I have a harbor freight very close so I'll stop in and grab a set.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2016)

I use my hand as my vise, center punch and a small hammer...small just in case I miss the punch and whack my thumb...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2016)

I took apart a Muncie three speed once....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> and a small hammer...small just in case I miss the punch and whack my thumb...



That's exactly why I use a really big hammer -- I figure with that much striking surface, the chances of missing the punch are greatly reduced

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2016)

It's been a while since I've done it, but I've always set the punch inside the tube then turned the whole thing upside down. Then, I just tap the end of the punch on the flat/anvil part of my vice while holding on to the tube with my hand.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 23, 2016)

Why do you need to disassemble?
Just use a small amount of Med CA.
Will not affect the operation of the gear shift to advance and retract the refill.
Will still be able to change the Parker refill.



Les


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 23, 2016)

@rdabpenman I thought about that but I don't want it to fail on someone if I sell it.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @rdabpenman I thought about that but I don't want it to fail on someone if I sell it.



If you take it apart how are you going to repair?

Les


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 24, 2016)

@rdabpenman PSIsent me a new tip assembly.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 24, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @rdabpenman PSIsent me a new tip assembly.



For next time ... insist that they send you replacement parts for both ends, to cover the possibility that the process of getting the parts out of the barrel damages the actuator. Even better would be a full kit -- you might not be able to salvage any of the pen (worst case scenario -- I fully expect you to get the gearshift out without damaging it, or the barrel, but you never know till you actually do it.)

I hope it's a success!


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 24, 2016)

@duncsuss You know I never was able to correspond with them. I sent an email through the support tab on the site. They never responded the part just showed up in the mail. I'm hoping that it comes apart without issue.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 24, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @duncsuss You know I never was able to correspond with them. I sent an email through the support tab on the site. They never responded the part just showed up in the mail. I'm hoping that it comes apart without issue.



It's fairly common to read complaints concerning PSI's customer service, seems to be very hit-or-miss. It's one of the many reasons I try to buy kits from their resellers -- ExoticBlanks, Woodturningz, SmittysPenWorks, and others -- who have excellent customer service.

If you can get through on the phone and ask to speak to somebody in the technical department you stand a good chance of being connected to a penmaker who will understand immediately what you need.

Fingers crossed for a successful repair

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

